# Bach Cantatas iOS app



## va1da

Hi,
I would like to make an application (iPhone, iPad) for advanced listening to the Bach Cantatas.

The main feature of the app (besides comprehensive information about cantatas) would be ability to listen to the cantatas at the specific date for which it was created according to Lutheran Church Year calendar.

It would also detect all cantatas available in your music library on the device and will provide the option to buy the missing ones from iTunes Music Store.

My question is: as a classical music fan would you be interested in such application?

Thanks for the feedback,
Ondrej

P.S. I know that there is already Bach Cantatas app in the App Store but it provides only catalogue of the cantatas.


----------

